# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  eure Radiosender

## schiene

ich bin kein Freund von den ganzen Hitparadenschei....welcher auf fast allen Radiosendern hoch und runter gespielt wird.Seit etwa einem Jahr gibts den hessischen Sender Radio Bob welcher o% dieser Musik spielt.Auf Bob läuft der gute Rock von Purple,Stones,Led Zeppelin und vielen anderen guten Bands.Ab und wann auch mal was neueres wie z.b.von U2 oder Green Day.
Bestimmt auch was für unseren Musikfreund Willi!!!
hört mal rein!!!
http://www.radiobob.de/

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Radiosender gibbet wie Sand am Meer
wenn ich wirklich mal einen einschalte
dann Ami - Country Rock - oder so was

----------


## walter

> ...Radiosender gibbet wie Sand am Meer
> wenn ich wirklich mal einen einschalte
> dann Ami - Country Rock - oder so was


Southernrock? Charlie Daniels Band oder so?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...klar Walter   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

http://www.shoutcast.com/directory/sear ... thern+Rock


http://www.181.fm/playing.php?station=1 ... ry&embed=1

----------

